# Petty questions(with pics)



## Mike Davis (Oct 26, 2011)

I decided to test out some15n20 for a petty. It is 150mm tip to heel, 34mm high at spine, and .075 to start. It has been HT and is in the oven tempering at 375 for 4 hours. Is this in spec to a normal ish petty? Also, full flat or partial height? would a 135mm handle work or should i stretch it to 140? Here is a pic of the profile.






Also....stumped on which handle material to use...what ever i choose will get a ebony bolster





Input please:begging:
Thanks fellas
Mike


----------



## The hekler (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't tell you much about designe but I likening material the blade is resting on for a handle.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 26, 2011)

At least at this point in my life, I'd never suggest a FFG on a kitchen knife.

Its a little taller than normal, but petties are kind of free form compared to chefs knives. I like the look of it.

I vote for the block on the left


----------



## tk59 (Oct 26, 2011)

Like Eamon said, height is slightly on the large side and flat grinds are generally not the greatest. On block material, I also thought the one it was resting on looked good, if I had to go light-colored.


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 26, 2011)

To me it looks more like what EE calls a petite gyuto than a petty, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.

I like the wood on the far right.


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe I will drop the height to about 30mm. I also have a block of ebony that would work on this. Maybe I will try that. Do petties have the flat heel area associated with the gyuto? This one does not....questions questions...this is a nice break from all the damn pins on the suji lol.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 26, 2011)

IMO, depending on the knife I tend to like my length divided by 5.3 and round up to the nearest half. So I say 28.5 for height.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike Davis said:


> I decided to test out some15n20 for a petty. It is 150mm tip to heel, 34mm high at spine, and .075 to start. It has been HT and is in the oven tempering at 375 for 4 hours. Is this in spec to a normal ish petty? Also, full flat or partial height? would a 135mm handle work or should i stretch it to 140? Here is a pic of the profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
34mm sounds like a good height for me. As for handle length, I would go with 135mm. 

Now a question to you. Why is your tempering time so long? Are you doing 1x4Hr temper instead of 2x2Hr?

M


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 26, 2011)

I do 2this sessions of 2 hours each. I will get another profiled out tonight and see how the differences are. My personal one is a 135nice and I love it....


----------



## l r harner (Oct 26, 2011)

i say since tyhe black bolster go with the spaltedmiddle block as that will make the black lines really pop on the handle 

so far as blade shape im no help as evey one will tell you they liek jsut a bit different (not saing that you cant go wrong but its kind of hard to )


----------



## Lefty (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it! Same block as the others said. My "spec choice" is the same as Marko's.


----------

